# Director - exe zu gross



## Ledouma (30. Mai 2005)

Ich bin dabei eine Mediadaten-CD zu produzieren; das hab ich jetzt mit Director MX gemacht und das läuft ganz gut. Das Problem:

Mein Director-File (Start.dir) ist 2.73 MB gross. Wenn ich das Ganze als Start.exe veröffentliche ist es 3.80 MB gross. Wir haben durchschnittliche PC's und es vergehen mehr als 5-6 Sekunden, bis da etwas kommt.

Ich hab auch versucht ein Intro zu machen. Das war ungefähr 600 KB klein, aber als ich es veröffentlichte, war es dann 3 MB gross...

Was soll ich machen, damit sich das schnell öffnet ?!

Thx


----------



## akrite (30. Mai 2005)

...ohne zu wissen um welche Art von Projektor es sich hier handelt, kann man Dir hier schlecht helfen. Vielleicht helfen ja folgende Überlegungen:

- Vektor- statt Bitmap-Grafiken
- nur auf dem Zielsystem vorhandene Schriften benutzen
- Xtras auslagern, bzw. nur die auch wirklich benutzten reinpacken

...aber wie gesagt, es ist schwer für mich im Kaffeesatz zu lesen, wenn Du magst kannst Du ja mal die *.dir emailen oder andersweitig bereitstellen, damit man sehen kann was real passiert.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Ledouma (30. Mai 2005)

> Ich hab auch versucht ein Intro zu machen. Das war ungefähr 600 KB klein, aber als ich es veröffentlichte, war es dann 3 MB gross...



Ich hab ja auch versucht es so klein wie möglich zu machen.

Aber hier mal das dir File: Zip


----------



## akrite (30. Mai 2005)

...hab gerade mal einen Blick drauf geworfen und muß sagen, den Projektor habe ich nur auf 3,428 MB bekommen, ist wohl auch so die kleinste Version, die möglich ist...
Spontan aufgefallen ist mir, das Du einige Bitmaps kleinrechnen läßt und nicht gleich in die gewünschte Größe geschrumpft hast - mit PS, JPSP oder ähnliche.
Fürs Starten braucht er rund 4s auf einem PIII 650 und 2,5s auf P4 2,8 je mit Win2k, das ist im normalen Durchschnitt für Projektoren. Wenn es schneller und kleiner gehen soll, hast Du es schon mal mit Flash versucht, der Projektor würde dann wohl so um 2MB liegen und auch schneller starten - was ich gesehen habe, spricht nichts dagegen auch Flash einzusetzen, außer Du mußt später außer diesem Projektor noch weitere *.dirs aufrufen. Komme jetzt nicht dazu das zu testen, erst heute abend wieder...

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Ledouma (30. Mai 2005)

Ich möchte nicht aufdringlich wirken, aber: Ich hab ein "Intro". Zwei Darsteller in der Besetzung. Intro.dir ist 36KB; Intro.exe ist 3.04MB !
Das darf/kann doch nicht so gross werden.

Oder soll ich einen PreLoader machen. Aber wie machen es dann die Anderen, die CD Produzieren. Das geht ganz schnell. Es sind vielleicht mehrere Dateien, aber es geht viel schneller auf.

Hier den Intro 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Mai 2005)

Hi,

folgendes beachten:

1. Director liefert immer alles mit, was zum abspielen benötigt wird.
Unter anderem gehören dazu auch die benötigten Xtras.

2. Prüfe, welche Xtras du brauchst und leg nur diese auch deinem Film "bei".
Unnötig mitgelieferte Xtras verbrauchen Platz, klar.

3. Man kann die Xtras mit in die exe einkompilieren, oder aber extern in einem
Xtras-Ordner mitliefern. Lieferst du sie extern mit, dann wird die exe natürlich kleiner.
Ich vermute, dass das bei den von dir zitierten "anderen CDs" auch so gemacht wurde.

4. Wir haben hier keinen eigenen Director-Bereich auf tutorials.de
Vielleicht wird dir bei künftigen Fragen und Problemen auf http://www.directorforum.de besser
geholfen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ledouma (31. Mai 2005)

Okay, danke. Ich versuch das mit den X-tra's.


----------

